# What cosmetic surgery have you had or are you interested in having?



## caffn8me (Nov 14, 2005)

OK folks, I know some people on the forum have already had cosmetic surgery and I know many others want it.

What have _you_ had done and what do you want are you pretty certain you will have done in the future?

Here's my list.

So far I've had some cosmetic dental work with crowns and veneers on my front upper incisors and canines.  Unfortunately I was attacked on the way home from work late one night and lost one of my lateral incisors (I was strangled as well and have a fracture somewhere in my larynx) so I now need a dental implant to replace the tooth that had already been crowned and was perfect.  At the moment I have a temporary plate to fill in the gap which looks good but it's not perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This isn't the end of my dental work though as I hope to have the rest of my teeth crowned too.  I also have a large overbite so at some stage I hope to have serious jaw surgery either moving the lower jaw forwards about a quarter of an inch or moving the upper one upwards and backwards.  While doing this I'll have my chin worked on slightly as it's quite receded.

One day I'll have such nice teeth that you won't be able to tell I'm English 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Beyond that my skin is in a really bad state at the moment so would benefit from some microdermabrasion or possibly a peel and photorejuvenation.

One day I'd like to have a minor nose job to remove a small hump and my lips are very thin so I'd probably go for a surgical solution to this.

Finally I think it's going to be time for a breast lift too as I'm 38D and not exactly firm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Gravity is not good news for large breasts over time.


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 14, 2005)

I have needed that leg vein treatment since I was a teenager.  For some strange unexplainable reason I got a vericose vein on my leg when I was a teen eventhough I was very under weight.  I also discovered broken capilleries on my face in my early 20's (thats when I started to wear foundation).

I have a bunion!

Hair removal. When my son was 5 he touched my face and said "Mommy you're a hairy girl".




			
				caffn8me said:
			
		

> .
> One day I'll have such nice teeth that you won't be able to tell I'm English
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## colormust (Nov 14, 2005)

wow girl, you have lots of stuff you want to do.  : D

i just had my breast done like 2 months ago. Unfortuatly when i was younger and going though puberty i only had one breast grow. so i ended up with a 38C and a 38A.
it sucked big time. i had to buy special bras and special pads, not to mentions all the low cut shirts that i couldnt wear. 

then 7 years later i finally got the guts to finally have it done. i am still recovering.  my poor right boob had to stretch 3 whole sizes, so the healing is a little exstensive.

when it comes to other surgerys, i would love to have my chin (goble goble) done. that would be wonderful.

i dont think i would do anything eles to my face. My nose, eyes, lips etc. are all featurs from my family and i love the way they look no mater what.


----------



## colormust (Nov 14, 2005)

ZLoves2Shop said:
			
		

> I have needed that leg vein treatment since I was a teenager.  For some strange unexplainable reason I got a vericose vein on my leg when I was a teen eventhough I was very under weight.  I also discovered broken capilleries on my face in my early 20's (thats when I started to wear foundation).
> 
> I have a bunion!
> 
> ...


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *colormust* 
_wow girl, you have lots of stuff you want to do.  : D_

 
To be honest the dental work is largely for functional reasons.  Not only do I have an overbite but my premolars and molars are underexposed (they don't come out of the gums to the same height) compared to the incisors and canines.  This means that when I bite closed my lower incisors actually touch the roof of my mouth behind my upper incisors, scraping behind them.  This has worn the tops of the lower incisors away to expose the dentine.  The way to stop this happening is to build up the height of the molars and premolars with crowns so that they are appropriate for the height of the canines and incisors.  Once this has been done I will need the lower incisors which have worn tops to be veneered or crowned to repair them.  It's not going to be a cheap exercise


----------



## colormust (Nov 14, 2005)

oh man, i am so sorry.
how long will this all take?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 14, 2005)

I had 3 children in 3 years.  I need a tummy tuck.
I'd have the skin under my chin tightened. And my teeth pushed back into place (I lost my retainer when I was 16).  I've already had braces twice..quite horrible actually. And my teeth bleached.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *colormust* 
_oh man, i am so sorry.
how long will this all take?_

 
The only factor is being able to afford it.  I'm not working at the moment so it could be a long time.  The actual crown work can be done in a couple of days (my dentist makes crowns and veneers in-house).  Beyond that the jaw realignment work will be done in hospital and may take quite a few hours (detaching the upper jaw to move it around isn't trivial) - probably a few days in hospital afterwards for recover.  I shouldn't need my jaws wired closed afterwards although if they do decide it is necessary it will make me lose some weight which won't be a bad thing!

Right now though it all depends on me getting another well paid job as none of this is covered by insurance or the National Health Service.

The crowns alone will cost about $12,000, and an implant will add another $5,000.  Jaw realignment surgery will cost in the region of $20,000.


----------



## colormust (Nov 14, 2005)

omg!!!!
i think we should start a caffn8me fund........... : P

good luck girl and hang in there : )


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 14, 2005)

I would absolutely love the have my teeth sorted out but it so damn expensive and can't really afford it.
Also I absolutely hate my nose I wish it was smaller.


----------



## user3 (Nov 14, 2005)

Also you don't have it listed but I would get Lazer too. 
I would probably get my breast lifted if I had the guts and was not scared.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_Also you don't have it listed but I would get Lazer too._

 
Sorry - I could only have ten choices in the poll!


----------



## Cruella (Nov 14, 2005)

I would have my eyelids done; I have "hooded" eyes and I figure by the time I'm 50 I won't be able to see because my lids will be hanging over so much. I would have a tummy tuck & a boob lift.  I wish to hell there was something that could be done about stretch marks - that would be so worth it!


----------



## colormust (Nov 14, 2005)

i hear yea cruella..................


----------



## shiann_2003 (Nov 15, 2005)

ive had my boobs done(3yrs) and getting rhinoplasty in 2 weeks


----------



## Glow (Nov 15, 2005)

Id like to have a reduction at some point in my life.
I hate the clothing that I can actually get away with.
I have a really small waist and a large chest. So most shirts look weird on me.


----------



## Peaches (Nov 15, 2005)

I have a little "underbump" on my nose like the end of Paris Hilton's but not as long. It annoys me and I think my nose is a little slanted to one side but only in the "bump" bit because it looks cute, ski-jumpy from the right, but Paris-esque from the left. 

Ive also been considering "threading" where they pull fat up from your jawline into your cheeks, fix two problems at once. Give my jawbone and cheeks the correct definition. 

I would probably have a breast lift later on in life, if I need it. And Id like to get my one of my teeth straightened but I dont want to wear braces so I dont know if theres any other faster way to do it


----------



## lovejam (Nov 15, 2005)

I didn't know crowns were plastic surgery... In that case, I've got one! It's because I had to get it, though.

The plastic surgery I'd *like* to get is a breast reduction. Mine are too big, have been since I was 13 years old. I'd really like to once again know what it's like for my shoulders *not* to hurt. Also, I'd like to be able to run and jump without bouncing all over the place.


----------



## HappyHannah (Nov 15, 2005)

I have braces right now and after I get them off then the orthodontist wants me to get a type of surgery where they would trim my gums then they go back into my jaw and cut the bone on both sides so the gums cant grow back. (I have a seriously gummy smile) Then if the braces dont fix my overbite then I'm going to have to get jaw surgery to correct that. Then the other day when I was talking to a few of the MA's at MAC and we were talking about dental surgeries one of them said that this doctor in California invented this sugery that will keep my lip from going up so high when I smile so not soo much gum will show. So of course I need that becouse my top lip pretty much disappears when I smile.

 Other than mouth stuff I realy want a rhinoplasty becouse my nose is huge and bumpy. I'm not 100% sure yet but I'm pretty sure I'm going to want a breast augmentation, I dont want huge breasts, just a very small B so my figure will look a little more girly, lol I want cleavage!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just so you guys dont think I'm crazy my avatar pic isnt me. lol, I wouldnt be wanting a nose job if I had that cute of a nose.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 15, 2005)

I would like to have blepharoplasty ( I think its called ) someday. Its where they remove some of the fat pads (bags) underneath the eye. Theyve always bothered me, even though Im really young and they're not at all a problem, but I can see as I get older them being worse from looking at my parents. Also, that laser thing where they remove tiny spider veins...I have some in my cheeks that I don't care for. Lastly, I would like to even out my nose...its crooked, but not in the usual way. One side of the, from tear duct to nostril, is fine and straight. My other side widens a bit, leaving it looking off, like someone tweaked my nose! Although its VERY slight and one of those things only the actual person would notice.
But mostly, blepharoplasty.


----------



## Glitziegal (Nov 15, 2005)

I would love a boob lift.

Chin wise I was practically born with a double chin.  I have always hated that I had no jawline, and couldn't bear to look at myself in the mirror.


Soooo I had a series of Flab jabs (which break down your fat cells) here's my before and after......I do still need another one but they are £250 a jab so I'll have to wait until after christmas.

BEFORE






AFTER





CURRENTLY


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 15, 2005)

I want eyebrow implants. But I don't think that exsists . . .


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_I want eyebrow implants. But I don't think that exsists . . ._

 
They certainly do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You might have to go to Australia though - see here


----------



## colormust (Nov 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_I want eyebrow implants. But I don't think that exsists . . ._

 
get perm make-up for your brows...i did that and i love it


----------



## LivingPink (Nov 15, 2005)

I have had rhinoplasty surgeon and breast augmentation(sorry is it means make my breast bigger yeah?)But I decided after when I will have a child I want it more bigger cause it now just normal size 75/B Eu size.You could think how tiny was it before?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)))


----------



## Pimptress (Nov 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_The only factor is being able to afford it.  I'm not working at the moment so it could be a long time.  The actual crown work can be done in a couple of days (my dentist makes crowns and veneers in-house).  Beyond that the jaw realignment work will be done in hospital and may take quite a few hours (detaching the upper jaw to move it around isn't trivial) - probably a few days in hospital afterwards for recover.  I shouldn't need my jaws wired closed afterwards although if they do decide it is necessary it will make me lose some weight which won't be a bad thing!

Right now though it all depends on me getting another well paid job as none of this is covered by insurance or the National Health Service.

The crowns alone will cost about $12,000, and an implant will add another $5,000.  Jaw realignment surgery will cost in the region of $20,000._

 
I'm sorry if I seem rude for asking, but I'm a dental assistant and a practice that does orthodontics, and I am just wondering, why don't you do orthodontics? They can correct crossbites, overbites, underbites, TMJ problems, etc etc etc. And it's usually only about 5,500 USD. Of course, they won't be as pretty as veneers or all porc crowns... but still, natural teeth are in


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pimptress* 
_I'm sorry if I seem rude for asking, but I'm a dental assistant and a practice that does orthodontics, and I am just wondering, why don't you do orthodontics? They can correct crossbites, overbites, underbites, TMJ problems, etc etc etc. And it's usually only about 5,500 USD. Of course, they won't be as pretty as veneers or all porc crowns... but still, natural teeth are in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've already _had_ orthodontics and I still have a significant overbite.  That's why procedures like Le Fort osteotomies and bilateral sagittal split osteotomies have been developed.  Pulling my lower jaw forwards with orthodontics would compromise my TMJ which has the correct presentation and gives no problems and pulling the upper incisors back would cause me to have retrocline teeth - they are only vertical as it is rather than having a forward incline of about 6° which is more normal.  As a child I had my first premolars removed (it was a common procedure in those days) and this led to a collapse of the dental arch on the mandible.  The mandible is shorter than it needs to be for the length of the maxilla.  I hope this answers the question.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 15, 2005)

I am having my breast augmentation (BA) the first week of December and I could not be moer estatic!  I've waited quite some time and finally the time is near.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 15, 2005)

Breast surgery does seem to be incredibly popular with over 78% of those who have voted selecting it.


----------



## Pimptress (Nov 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_I've already had orthodontics and I still have a significant overbite.  That's why procedures like Le Fort osteotomies and bilateral sagittal split osteotomies have been developed.  Pulling my lower jaw forwards with orthodontics would compromise my TMJ which has the correct presentation and gives no problems and pulling the upper incisors back would cause me to have retrocline teeth - they are only vertical as it is rather than having a forward incline of about 6° which is more normal.  As a child I had my first premolars removed (it was a common procedure in those days) and this led to a collapse of the dental arch on the mandible.  The mandible is shorter than it needs to be for the length of the maxilla.  I hope this answers the question._

 

You know your dental words hehe. I have TMJ too and it was caused by them removing my 1st bicuspids when I went through ortho as a child. My fault really, I wouldn't wear the appliances that they gave me and they told my parents the only way they could create space unless i wear my stuff is if they pull some teeth. Plus it was less expensive, so it was a go for us. Now I have a really narrow arch (the smallest impression trays at work do not fit in my mouth, i have to bend the plastic ones into a custom shape) and bad TMJ problems. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck though!


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pimptress* 
_You know your dental words hehe._

 
Sign of a misspent youth (or perhaps it was my time at medical school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *colormust* 
_get perm make-up for your brows...i did that and i love it_

 

Ewww. No offense, but I would NEVER. Tattooed makeup is sooo NOT for me. My problem is just that my hair is sparse and thin - always has been but overplucking in my youth made it worse. On top of that, it's blonde so even when I try to dye the hair, it makes no real difference because of the sparseness.


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_They certainly do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You might have to go to Australia though - see here_

 
Unfortunately, I don't think that'd work for me either. My leg hair is really thin and barely there just like my brows. What is "nape" hair?


----------



## Chelsea (Nov 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_Unfortunately, I don't think that'd work for me either. My leg hair is really thin and barely there just like my brows. What is "nape" hair?_

 
back of the neck hair


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 17, 2005)

Yes, I still laugh when I think about it.





			
				colormust said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop*
> _I have needed that leg vein treatment since I was a teenager. For some strange unexplainable reason I got a vericose vein on my leg when I was a teen eventhough I was very under weight. I also discovered broken capilleries on my face in my early 20's (thats when I started to wear foundation).
> ...


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovejam* 
_I didn't know crowns were plastic surgery... In that case, I've got one! It's because I had to get it, though.

The plastic surgery I'd *like* to get is a breast reduction. Mine are too big, have been since I was 13 years old. I'd really like to once again know what it's like for my shoulders *not* to hurt. Also, I'd like to be able to run and jump without bouncing all over the place. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hear you!  Most people think to have big boobs is a good thing.  But they get in the way and I have to buy size 12 shirts just to fit around.  But my jeans size is much smaller.  I hate feeling like Pamela Anderson!


----------



## stacey (Nov 17, 2005)

after my last kid I want my boobie job (perky & cute) haha.. but that might be in like 5 years (3 years for my next and last kid). also, do they have stretch mark surgery? or is it just laser? cause I want that also after all my kids. oh and i hate my calves cause they're so muscular and big (like my dads) i want those smaller, but I dont think they can remove muscle, can they?


----------



## martygreene (Nov 18, 2005)

I voted breast reduction. Personally, I wouldn't have put that and breast augmentation in the same group, but that's me.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_I voted breast reduction. Personally, I wouldn't have put that and breast augmentation in the same group, but that's me._

 
Well I only had ten categories permitted and I tried to cover most procedures folks were likely to be interested in.  I see nobody has opted for facelift yet but that no doubt reflects the age distribution here.


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_I voted breast reduction. Personally, I wouldn't have put that and breast augmentation in the same group, but that's me._

 
agreed! I want a reduction too and had to vote with that.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_agreed! I want a reduction too and had to vote with that._

 
Want to share your boobs with me, doll!? Hehehe

I would like to reshape my breasts, maybe make them a tiny little bit bigger... But what I would do the most is liposuction on my thighs. 

And possibly get my eyebrows tattooed, if it counds. But I might do this one of these days, I'm still considering!


----------



## Urbana (May 9, 2007)

what about none?? i cant vote cos i wouldnt do anything on the poll


----------



## ~Coco~ (May 9, 2007)

I have what is lovingly called "twin Skin" from my size 26 inch waist stretching out to the equivelent of 60 weeks pregnant(that is what I was measuring!) so even though I have always been thin and am back to 125 @ 5'7", I have a large amount of eccess skin that no amount of working out will take care of.  What's worse is that it hangs over my ceaseran scar.....yucky.  So my surgery is tentatively May 21.  I was going to go with breast augmentation too but there are a lot of risks.  And in the end I decided, I am married, my breast are fine, who am I trying to impress?  As far as the tummy, well that is neccessary, I always look bloated and pregnant.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (May 10, 2007)

Liposuctioooooooooooon
I'd love me one, oh yes. Too bad I'm too poor/too chicken.


----------



## Moppit (May 10, 2007)

I have had Botox twice and love it for the forehead.  I will keep doing this because I love the results.  I have had Restalyne but won't do that again because it was too many needles for me.  I have also had 2 chemical peels and don't think I will do it again.


----------



## little teaser (May 10, 2007)

i have had breast augmentation, other than thinking of getting them replace with silicone implants i cant think of anything else i want to do..


----------



## macluver909 (May 10, 2007)

i have had my breasts done twice, nose to remove 2 tumors but now i want a nose job and i want fuller lips and i am a skin care freak so anything that improves skin quality, lazers are fountain of youth =)


----------



## Treejewel19 (May 10, 2007)

I decided long ago that after I have children I plan on having a breast lift and augmentation. Although I have large breasts already (size D) and I am young I want them to remain perky for the rest of my life,...judge me or not...its what I want


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 10, 2007)

I've been researching breast reduction. So far I haven't seen any that look great! I don't want the t-scar.


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 10, 2007)

Is there a limit to the number of items you can list in a poll? Because if there isn't, there are many, many more procedures you can done, like leg lengthening, implants in your calves and butt, etc.

I'm getting crown on a molar Monday, but that's purely for dental reasons. I had a crack in one of my fillings that allowed my tooth to decay to the point I need a crown. I otherwise wouldn't get one.


----------



## iamlelilien (May 13, 2007)

I might have liposuction on my hips and thighs someday, but I'm still a teenager, I'll have to see if it's still a problem when I'm finished growing.

It's extremely hard for me to buy clothes, especially pants. I find pants that fit me maybe once or twice a year, so I don't have nearly enough. Not only am I shaped strangely, but denim irritates my skin, so my only options are non-denim loose pants, which are near impossible to find. The measurement around each of my legs at the base is only two inches smaller than that of my waist. When I buy swimsuits I have to get tops and bottoms separately. And I can't make that area any smaller. Losing weight isn't an option. I don't have enough extra fat anywhere else on my body to be able to afford losing weight.


----------



## n_c (May 13, 2007)

I want a breast reduction...really bad!!!!!!!!!! Im a 34DD and it sucks trying to find tops


----------



## eulchen (May 13, 2007)

not necessarily beauty treatments but i would get a teeth whitening as i had problems with them since i have them practically, they are pretty much de-mineralized giving them not a white colour but a more translucent beige look. and i dont smoke, drink black tea or coffee, so no colourings, just my teeth gone translucent. im trying to remineralize them with a special tooth gelee which has to be applied once a week but its a slow process and i dont even know if this will change the colour or just will help my teeth to get more healthy.

and its always a pain in the ass to get new glasses as i have a practically non-existant noseback. the glasses dont stay put on the height of my eyes except the pads are really close to each other and the glasses almost sit on my eyes. solutions for this problem are contect lenses, which im currently wearing part-time. laser operation so i dont need any glasses/lenses at all. getting a nosejob so my glasses have something to sit on. whereas i do not prefer the latter option. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





other than that i have no problems with my body except those that would go away if i would be doing some fitness from time to time


----------



## Ms. Z (May 15, 2007)

I would like lasik eye surgery (is that spelled correctly?), the dark stains (from getting burned w/oil) removed from my face & the vein treatments.


----------



## farra712 (May 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_I want a breast reduction...really bad!!!!!!!!!! Im a 34DD and it sucks trying to find tops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I had this!  I definitely suggest doing it!  I know how hard it is to find stuff!  I was a 36DDD/E and I wear a size 8-10 in pants so it was a big difference.  Dresses were a joke.  Anyway, I am much happier now and insurance paid for most of it!  I hope you are able to have it done!


----------



## frances92307 (May 23, 2007)

Oh I love plastic sugery!!  I haven't had any done, but I am planning on havng my breasts lifted and augmented, and I need a tummy tuck....I'm fit, but having 4 kids does take it's toll on your skin.  In about 10 years (I'll be 45) I'll have the face lift.  Hey I live in SoCal....plastic surgery is everywhere!!


----------



## faifai (May 23, 2007)

If there was a skin treatment that could get rid of stretch marks, I would do it in a heartbeat. I have really intense ones on my butt, my thighs and the backs of my calves (???) and I hate them.

I would also get a tooth-whitening treatment. Wearing braces for 4 years left them really dingy looking.

Oh, and getting rid of body hair! I would love to only have hair on my head and my brows and lashes. Having permanently waxed face/'stache, legs, Brazilian, back, stomach, arms, underarms, everything would be a dream come true.


----------



## Raerae (May 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_Oh, and getting rid of body hair! I would love to only have hair on my head and my brows and lashes. Having permanently waxed face/'stache, legs, Brazilian, back, stomach, arms, underarms, everything would be a dream come true._

 
Lazer is good for this, especially if you have dark hair.  But for a full body job, it's several thousand dollars.


----------



## Raerae (May 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eulchen* 

 
_not necessarily beauty treatments but i would get a teeth whitening as i had problems with them since i have them practically, they are pretty much de-mineralized giving them not a white colour but a more translucent beige look. and i dont smoke, drink black tea or coffee, so no colourings, just my teeth gone translucent. im trying to remineralize them with a special tooth gelee which has to be applied once a week but its a slow process and i dont even know if this will change the colour or just will help my teeth to get more healthy._

 
Yeh I have that same problem with my teeth, they are translucent.  Not sure why, but they are.  And it sucks, since teeth whitening doesn't work well on them.  They are two-toned.  The tips of my teeth are translucent, and the tops are opaque.  I wanna get veneers some day.  Totally feel yah on this girl.  It sux!


----------



## Bernadette (May 23, 2007)

I've had my teeth whitened and I plan to get breast implants when I have the money.


----------



## Alice (May 23, 2007)

I will be getting a breast lift/small implant(because the lift causes you to lose volume and happen to like the size I am) and a tummy tuck.  After two c-sections and breast feeding two babies I need all the help I can get.  I've started saving so I'm hoping that I will be able to afford it during the fall of next year.  This year I'll be getting botox on my forehead.  The rest of my wish list includes teeth whitening, Lasik eye surgery and either microdermibrasion or a peel for my acne scars. I hate wearing foundation.

Man that seems like a whole lot when I write it out.  But damn it I need that tummy tuck!


----------



## ginger9 (May 23, 2007)

Oh yes I would like to have that laser procedure that gets rid of veins. I have some small ones around my face and I'm getting some small vericose veins on my thighs too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's hereditary, my mum has them too. Also hair removal would be awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for boobs mine are too small for lifts or reductions...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm on the fence about teeth whitening as I've heard beaching can weaken the natural enamel of teeth


----------



## rebekah (May 25, 2007)

I am eventually getting a breast reduction (i'm a 28DDDD/E) an di'm 120 lbs so um yeh i'm in constant pain.

also i'm getting my wisdom teeth taken out soon


----------



## thestarsfall (May 27, 2007)

I've had cheek implants.  However, they are natural...the surgeon just took some of the excess bone from my jaw surgery (to correct a crossbite...not cosmetic primarily) and used that to make my cheeks look a little fuller...

and then he called it a maxillo-facial surgery and charged my insurance haha...

I get a kick of telling ppl I have implants and seeing their faces haha..

I would possibly get breast implants if I lose my boobs.  I love my boobs and while I wouldnt mind them going down a size (just so it would easy to find bras) if they went down lower than a D (and if they looked bad in comparison to my wider upper body) then I would want to fill out some more...

oh and I forgot to put microdermabrasion and like facial peels or something...I think I'll get those sometime...


----------



## geeko (May 27, 2007)

i hate my eyes. I want/plan to go for a double eyelid surgery


----------



## jenii (May 27, 2007)

All I really want is maybe to get my teeth whitened and definitely to get a breast reduction. I want something small-ish, like C's or something.


----------



## stefania905 (May 30, 2007)

a few ppl yell at me for this but i want a lip reduction


----------



## Raerae (May 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenii* 

 
_I want something small-ish, like C's or something._

 
LOL...  C's are small?!?

As a representative from the IBTC, I request you edit your post.  We already have the market on small, small-ish, tiny, itsy-bitsy, and any and all other words that could describe an A cup =p


----------



## Shimmer (May 30, 2007)

As far as implants go, Cs are small.


----------



## Raerae (May 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_As far as implants go, Cs are small. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
When compared to ginormous, yeh.  But even so, C cups aren't small by any means.


----------



## user79 (May 30, 2007)

Your poll is missing a "none at all" option.


----------



## thestarsfall (May 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_When compared to ginormous, yeh.  But even so, C cups aren't small by any means._

 
Haha compared to ginormous anything is small..


----------



## Raerae (Jul 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thestarsfall* 

 
_Haha compared to ginormous anything is small..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha... Best part is, Ginormous is now a legitimate word!  And it's in the latest dictionary release by websters or something lol...

I'm going under the knife soon! lol.  Bye bye bump on my nose!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 13, 2007)

Too many to count: Lipo, skin tightening, tooth whitening. And here is one i am torn on- a boob reduction versus a lift. I am a 30g so i am not sure if i would want them smaller or just perkier. Otherwise I wear a 0-2 in pants.

And definitely a rhinoplasty!!!


----------



## little teaser (Jul 16, 2007)

im finally getting my implants replace, my husband is gonna pay for them i want to take my saline c's to silicone D's surgery is gonna be in september... i dunno why but im nervous even though last time it went well.


----------



## little teaser (Jul 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Too many to count: Lipo, skin tightening, tooth whitening. And here is one i am torn on- a boob reduction versus a lift. I am a 30g so i am not sure if i would want them smaller or just perkier. Otherwise I wear a 0-2 in pants.

And definitely a rhinoplasty!!!_

 
i think your boobs are a good size and suits you well so if anything i would go with a lift, but thats just my opinion , your surgeon would be the one to give you the best addvice.


----------



## Evey (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey everyone, thought I would chime in on the cosmetic surgery. I DEFINATELY want to get laser hair removal some time soon. Unfortunately, it's super expensive. And one surgery that wasn't on your list, i want to get a brazilian butt lift. They basically lipo the fat out of the areas where you don't want them, i.e. your tummy, and then insert the fat into your booty to make it bigger and more shapely. I have a little booty but, i would like more of a Beyonce...lol


----------



## goink (Jul 16, 2007)

I do want a eyelid surgery. I'm Asian. My right eye has a fold, but my left eye does not! It's very noticeable in photos. When I'm looking up, my left eye (no fold) covers half of my pupil/iris compared to my right eye (with fold) that only covers 1/4-1/3 of my pupil/iris.

I don't need surgery to both eyes, I only want it on my left eye so it'll balance with my right eye.


----------



## Stormy (Jul 16, 2007)

Well, if money were no option, I'd probably get lipo on my butt....I have the J.Lo/Beyonce and I HATE it, makes it practically impossible to get good fitting jeans.  I'd also get implants, I'm a 34 A and a smallish one at that.  A fuller B would be awesome.  I'd also get a chin implant, I have NO chin and it makes my profile look odd.  Maybe a little bit of a nose job to make it just a tad smaller.  Laser hair removal.  Yup, I'd defintiely do all of that!


----------



## Evey (Jul 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stormy* 

 
_Well, if money were no option, I'd probably get lipo on my butt....I have the J.Lo/Beyonce and I HATE it, makes it practically impossible to get good fitting jeans. I'd also get implants, I'm a 34 A and a smallish one at that. A fuller B would be awesome. I'd also get a chin implant, I have NO chin and it makes my profile look odd. Maybe a little bit of a nose job to make it just a tad smaller. Laser hair removal. Yup, I'd defintiely do all of that!_

 
I'll trade you for your booty! lol!


----------



## dollbabybex (Jul 17, 2007)

i have had breast implants
silicone gel 450cc under the muscle which makes me a 32F

id love my nose done as i have a slight bump

will definalty be having botox in the future

would love thigh resculpting

and id love to know if theres a surgery to make your ankles smaller!

id definatly have teeth veneers

and ive always considered having a bit of a tidy up downstairs and having a designer vagina...!


so just a few things!


----------



## Raerae (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_i have had breast implants
silicone gel 450cc under the muscle which makes me a 32F_

 
32F...  Where do you put them? lol...

 Quote:

  and ive always considered having a bit of a tidy up downstairs and having a designer vagina...!  
 
Haha...  I see nothing wrong with that hehe.  Especially if your in the business of showing it to the public.  (a few of our young hollywood starlets could use a little nip-tuck down there lol)


----------



## xiahe (Jul 19, 2007)

it'll probably never happen, but i've been wanting a boob job for awhile.  i'm so tiny (34-36A, i'm also 5'2", 105 lbs and half asian, i've noticed that a lot of asian women are very petite so maybe that's why... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and i'd like to go up to a B or C or something.  idk.

oh, and a rhinoplasty (aka a nose job). i've HATED my nose all of my life.  i got cursed with my mom and my grandma's "polish nose"...i personally think it's too big for my face and i hate how the bridge sticks out a little instead of being straight or flat.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









it doesn't look so bad here but you can see what i mean with the bridge and everything....(yeah i turn SUPER red when i drink, it makes me very afraid to wear foundation/power on my face when i do b/c idk how i would look by the end of the night lol





here i think my nose looks HUGE ugh


----------



## Raerae (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xiahe* 

 
_oh, and a rhinoplasty (aka a nose job). i've HATED my nose all of my life.  i got cursed with my mom and my grandma's "polish nose"...i personally think it's too big for my face and i hate how the bridge sticks out a little instead of being straight or flat.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/_

 
OMG!!! Haha, i have your same nose.  My family comes from Poland a buncha generations back.  But yeh I totally feel yah on the, "hated it all my life."  I'm getting mine fixed on Sept 11th.  Good bye nose...

I just hope I dont give it to my son or daughter.


----------



## thenovice (Jul 25, 2007)

I don't plan to get an plastic surgery yet, but i thought i might throw this tid bit in for those considering Botox.

What Botox does is it freezes your muscles, i am sure you know this. But, when you do not use those muscles they become weak. 
Example: If you went running everyday for a year, and then didn't at all the next year... there would be no muscle definition any longer. 
With saying that, Botox actually makes your wrinkles worse. Its how they make money. If it was a quick fix, and your face would stay like that or go back to how it was, they would make no money. But, if your wrinkles simply get deeper and deeper, you would need and go recieve more Botox. 
My mother had Botox once because she had severe head trauma in the past and they thought freezing the muscles would ease the pain she occasionally had. And she had no wrinkle before. Now, they are so deep she wears very thick bangs to cover them- becuase they look like someone chiseled them into her skull.

Just something to consider.


----------



## dollbabybex (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_


Haha...  I see nothing wrong with that hehe.  Especially if your in the business of showing it to the public.  (a few of our young hollywood starlets could use a little nip-tuck down there lol)_

 
you wouldnt be talking about miss hilton would you?? ha!


----------



## mzreyes (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Evey* 

 
_ They basically lipo the fat out of the areas where you don't want them, i.e. your tummy, and then insert the fat into your booty to make it bigger and more shapely. I have a little booty but, i would like more of a Beyonce...lol_

 
They can really do that?!!!! UGH, too bad I don't have fat anywhere to remove. I'm seriously trying to gain weight. My body isn't that bad I guess (5'3", 36B, ummm size 0-1 in pants).. anywho.. I'll take the butt enlargement thing, breast augmentation, and teeth whitening please!


----------



## Navessa (Jul 26, 2007)

a breast augmentation please - after breastfeeding for 3+ yrs (combined), i think my boobs have done a great job of nourishing.  i was small b4 kids (34B) and while pg and nursing (36C), but now they are going back down to Bs.  i was quite fond of them as Cs so that is what size i'd choose.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_you wouldnt be talking about miss hilton would you?? ha!_

 
Haha..  I was actually thinking more about Britney and her nasty looking vajayjay/CScar lol..


----------



## Jade (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Haha.. I was actually thinking more about Britney and her nasty looking vajayjay/CScar lol.._

 
Well yes Britney's is nasty, but she can't help the Cscar. Paris' is alot worse.ew


----------



## Raerae (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_Well yes Britney's is nasty, but she can't help the Cscar. Paris' is alot worse.ew_

 
Never seen Paris's =p  I don't typically click the links to celeb sex tapes lol.


----------



## Jade (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Never seen Paris's =p I don't typically click the links to celeb sex tapes lol._

 
 Ew. I never watched her sex tape..yuk! Nope. She flashed herself while exiting a car a few years back. And another time while sitting in a car. Grossest looking thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_Ew. I never watched her sex tape..yuk! Nope. She flashed herself while exiting a car a few years back. And another time while sitting in a car. Grossest looking thing I've ever seen._

 
Calling Dr. 90210


----------



## dollbabybex (Aug 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Never seen Paris's =p  I don't typically click the links to celeb sex tapes lol._

 
curiosity always gets the better of me!ha!

it looks like a chewed up beef jerky! haha!x


----------



## danabird (Aug 4, 2007)

i just got a nose job


----------



## gymangel812 (Aug 11, 2007)

i had a nose job in march. i'm very happy with the results.

in the future, i'd like lipo, ears pinned back, whitening, something to fix weird undereye thing, & maybe some cheek implants.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 11, 2007)

I worked for a surgeon for years, so there was a lot of pressure actually from the young female patients to get breast implants.  I am so glad that I did not.  I am a short small boned woman and I had small breasts to match it.  I have gained some much needed weight since then and I have more breast tissue.  They are a perfect B and I am totally happy with them.  I had serious reservations about breast augmentation, because of what I saw come out of women.  Also, I saw how much trouble those things are.  They are a major lifetime commitment. 


Hmmm, if I had money to throw away, I guess that wouldn't mind having spider veins zapped, a touch of lipo in tummy area (always had a pooch even bone skinny)  and a few veneers.  When I get a older, a minor lift of the lower face.


----------



## xiahe (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_OMG!!! Haha, i have your same nose.  My family comes from Poland a buncha generations back.  But yeh I totally feel yah on the, "hated it all my life."  I'm getting mine fixed on Sept 11th.  Good bye nose...

I just hope I dont give it to my son or daughter._

 
LOL yeah i really wish i got like, an asian nose vs. a polish nose


----------



## xbrookecorex (Aug 11, 2007)

.


----------



## kblakes (Aug 11, 2007)

I would love to have my eyes done.  I have hooded eyes and after looking at my relatives they are only going to get worse with time.  I also think I would like my breasts done and more than likely when I get older I will need my throat worked on because I will have the waddle.  My mom has started to develop it so I have about 25 more years to save money for it.  Ooh I would also like to get some work done on my skin to get rid of my acne scaring.


----------



## GemmaAntonia (Sep 1, 2007)

I'd like to have my teeth whitened a little bit. 

And MAYBE Breast augmentation but I'm a 34C at the moment & still growing, if I get a little bit bigger I'll be happy.


----------



## nunu (Sep 6, 2007)

id like 2 make my lips look fuller coz they r way 2 thin, perhaps breast implants (nt 2 sure) im 32b, mayb tummy tuk if exercise dsnt work.


----------



## vina (Sep 6, 2007)

nosejob and some lazer stuff for my acne scars other than that hmm time will tell


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 7, 2007)

i WILL have a breast reduction.
i have had humongous boobs for a long time, and im only 18. I will have a reduction as soon as possible, and hopefully my insurance will cover it. (they should) i will be so happy and more confident with smaller breasts. mine are ridiculously big and they draw unwanted attention from everyone, plus they make me look dumb and unproportioned.
i can't wait until I have it done, actually. my whole entire life will change. 

i also want a laser eye surgery but i didn't see that on the list. i have big boobs and horrible eyesight.


----------



## RoseMe (Sep 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_I was attacked on the way home from work late one night and lost one of my lateral incisors (I was strangled as well and have a fracture somewhere in my larynx) so I now need a dental implant to replace the tooth that had already been crowned and was perfect._

 
I am so sorry to hear about the attack incidence.  Are you OK now?  Did police catch and punish that SOB?


----------



## MissBGlam (Sep 7, 2007)

Lipo
Lip Injection
Dental


----------



## kimmy (Sep 8, 2007)

i want a forehead reduction...really bad.


----------



## ChynaSkye (Sep 8, 2007)

My List:

Chin Lift at 35, I am currently 32. I told my husband that this is an important one for me. Since I was a kid I had "the waddle" and it has always bothered me. If I don't have anything else done this is top priority.

Breast Lift after I give birth and breastfeed. I am currently 6+mo pregnant and during the process went from a 36C to a 38GG very rapidly. I know this will become an issue later so after we are done with having kids then this will be done.

Eye Lift at 40 or 45 if needed. My mothers-in-law (yes 2, my husband's birth mom and his stepmom, although they are both "Mom" to both of us, love those gals) they both had this done and they look FANTASTIC! It's unbelievable how good & natural it looks on them. My mom is 67 and she does not need it at all, seriously. I am hoping to be as lucky ;-)


----------



## Raerae (Sep 10, 2007)

Going under the knife tomorrow!  Up at 5:45am... And in Surgery by 7!  So excited...  It's kinda fun... I'm rooming with two people at a recovery guesthouse and they both look good.  Which is encourageing, considering they have bandages still.  Not much bruiseing at all for like 3 and 5 days post surgery, so thats a plus!

I had told my doctor that I thought they looked good.  And he was like, they look alright, but your going to look amazing.  So like yah... I'm totally excited.  12 hours to go!!!

Tomorrow is going to be such a blur...  Up at 5am... Then i get put under at like 7am...  And they wake up the next day really LOL...

Surgery is so much fun haha.


----------



## janwa09 (Sep 11, 2007)

If there's a surgical procedure that'll take out cellulite that's what I'm having!!


----------



## frocher (Sep 11, 2007)

I really don't want anything done.  I am not perfect, but I am comfortable with the way I look.   There are things about my appearance that bug me a bit,  but nothing bothers me enough to have surgery.


----------



## Bybs (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm saving to have my breasts and eyelids done. I'm nearly there!!!!


----------



## Raerae (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow...  Talk about an amazing expierence...  One second your in an ER, with a bunch a surgeons in green scrubs.  There joking around, small talk whatever.  I don't even remember when they put me under.

The next minute you wake up in bed wth bandages all over your face and tubes sticking out of your arms.  You can't speak a single word because your throat is so raw from the tube the stick down your throat during surgery.  You get this cute little button to push to get the nurses attention.  But you can't speak.  So when you push it, the nurse on the speaker is like, "how can I help you?" and all you can do is gasp lol.  And keep pushing the button till someone finally comes.

Too tired to go on... will pickup later heh...


----------



## MsCocoa (Sep 17, 2007)

I doubt I would go through with it but I would get nice D-cup boobies, rhinoplasty and if I had extra fat get it injected into my butt (that's if I don't gain weight). The only thing I can say for sure is that I'm getting my belly button done; turning my innie/outtie to an innie!


----------



## majacat (Sep 17, 2007)

I got my nose done and it's the best money I ever spent on myself this has been a problem for me since i was a child always hated it.. I made a video on youtube showing before and after pictures and also some video recordings during the healing process.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z55f51MRWvg


----------



## n_c (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_i WILL have a breast reduction.
i have had humongous boobs for a long time, and im only 18. I will have a reduction as soon as possible, and hopefully my insurance will cover it. (they should) i will be so happy and more confident with smaller breasts. mine are ridiculously big and they draw unwanted attention from everyone, plus they make me look dumb and unproportioned.
i can't wait until I have it done, actually. my whole entire life will change. 

i also want a laser eye surgery but i didn't see that on the list. i have big boobs and horrible eyesight._

 
If you ge ur bd soon...let us know how it goes. Im seriously saving up for mine too.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 17, 2007)

i want bigger boobs! and my teeth whitened and probably when im like 40+ ill probably get botox


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 4, 2007)

Sometimes it is the little quirks we have that make us even more beautiful. I have considered debulking my undereye luggage,but bags are kind of sexy. 
I was on the bus in Honolulu and this young woman got on,she just left the gym. She had an interesting tan,it was a color God wouldn't have picked out,but maybe she was doing it for "entertainment". She was very thin and had those really weird Victoria Beckham implants. The kind no one would ever mistake for real,they were the shape of an implant with visible ridges. She leaned over to change her shoes and had a barette in her mouth. When she flipped her head up,she had the most rediculous face I'd ever seen-everything had either been worked on (she was mask like-like she had been paralized or had Parkinsons),she had implanted lips and skin on her face pulled so tight that she looked like a Koi in a pond .......I thought "she was probabley beautiful and didn't believe it....and now she looks like a victim." People pick up lack of self esteem,and others will prey on it. 
Once a person starts with implants, they have to swap them out every half decade due to wear-and everyone gets scar tissue capsulization too. Also, injecteing the face will fillers and neurotoxins may look like a nice,smooth (albeit temporary fix),but years later,the injected are gets damaged and has greater loss of elasticity. 
Aging isn't a disease that needs corrective surgery. Its great to want to look your best,but don't let anyone talk you into looking rediculous.


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_I really don't want anything done. I am not perfect, but I am comfortable with the way I look. There are things about my appearance that bug me a bit, but nothing bothers me enough to have surgery._

 
Yay for you! Being comfortable in one's skin is always sexy!


----------

